# USB to RCA cable/adaptor options?



## biosurfer1

I am looking for a way to connect my mp3 player to my audio input on my car cd player. I was wondering if there was a USB to RCA cable or adaptor out there, i havent had any luck finding on thus far...thanks everyone!


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

if your mp3 player has a headphone jack, and your car stereo has rca inputs, this is a super easy thing to accomplish without a USB to rca cable...

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...&cp=2032058.2032228.2032247&parentPage=family


----------



## johnwill

Other input configurations should be pretty easy too. Also, there are little devices you plug into the lighter socket and broadcast to your FM radio, they connect to the phone jack on the MP3 player.


----------



## Jamil Masud

A related question: I've found connecting an iPod to a stereo using the device's headphone jack (including using the much-touted MonsterCable or iCable) to be a less than satisfactory method in terms of the resulting audio quality. I've been looking instead for an easy way to connect the USB/Firewire port on the iPod to the RCA ports on a stereo amp to be able to get true line-level output. I've seen adapters (e.g., at www.sendstation.com) that allow the iPod port to connect to a 6-pin Firewire cable, but this usually has a USB connector at the other end, not RCA jacks. I'm assuming an A/D convertor would be required for the latter.

Any easy solutions for hooking up an iPod to a high-quality stereo? I'm surprised that this is not a more commonly available/used option.


----------



## Lead3

Have a look at this cable.
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP.../ipod_accessories/cables_docks&nplm=MB129LL/A


----------



## Jamil Masud

Thanks. Looks like this might do the job. Will give it a shot.


----------

